# Good grief. Now there are anti-vaxxers among pet owners



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 23, 2019)

This is crazy. Rabies anyone? Hepatitis? And they insist that pet vaccines will cause autism in dogs. What the what? Dogs can't and don't suffer from autism. Have we completely taken leave of our senses? [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.fatherly.com/news/anti-vaccine-dogs-autism/

[/FONT]


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2019)

This is the first I've heard. Doesn't seem right....


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 23, 2019)

Isn't there an island somewhere where all those folks could go and live free of vaccines, live on their plants and minerals, stop annoying the rest of us, and never have to trouble themselves with hard science again. Science is still evolving but I doubt if people who deny it are.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 24, 2019)

Clearly they haven't come to terms with the concept of building up the immunity of the herd or group.

While it should be up to the owner to decide on the value of getting a pet immunised, this kind of silly talk should be discouraged, not through any form of compulsion but by education and certification of vaccinated animals to show proof when they enter shows, require kennelling etc.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> This is crazy. Rabies anyone? Hepatitis? And they insist that pet vaccines will cause autism in dogs. What the what? Dogs can't and don't suffer from autism. Have we completely taken leave of our senses? https://www.fatherly.com/news/anti-vaccine-dogs-autism/



That's just nuts!


----------

